# Éventuellement cas contact



## Marine35 (8 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, besoin de vos conseils. Ma belle-sœur et ma nièce ont été testées positives au Covid hier. Elles ont des symptômes. Nous avons été en contact samedi et dimanche avec elles. Mon conjoint a des symptômes depuis lundi et il a été testé mercredi matin et résultat négatif. Moi j’ai une bonne rhino depuis 2 jours. Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire par rapport à mes accueillis ( j’ai une p-e enceinte de 8 mois et c’est une stressouille).


----------



## Griselda (8 Juillet 2022)

A mon sens dès lors qu'on peut avoir le moindre doute soit parce que symptôme à la maison (ton Mari, tes enfants, l'un de tes accueillis ou toi), soit parce que cas contact de cas positif on commence par porter un masque TOUTE la JOURNÉE avec ses accueillis et les PE pour ne pas prendre de risque inutile en attendant de savoir si on a un COVID ou pas.

Voici les recommandations:


	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris


----------



## Marine35 (8 Juillet 2022)

Mon mari est allé prendre des auto-tests. Le mien est positif. Je viens de prévenir la famille du petit qui est arrivé ce matin avant que j’apprenne la nouvelle. Je vais prendre rdv pour confirmer par un test anti génique ou pcr mais c’est chaud, il semble ne pas y avoir beaucoup de créneaux de libre


----------



## Nanou91 (8 Juillet 2022)

Et ce n'est que le début.
Les contaminations repartent à la hausse : + de 200.000 chaque jour (diagnostiqués, je ne parle pas des cas qui s 'ignorent car asymptomatiques).
Les gens relâchent les gestes barrières, les mesures de précaution, c'est à nouveau du collé-serré dans les transports en commun où le masque n'est plus obligatoire. A nouveau des embrassades à tout va, les caisses des magasins où les gens vous collent au cul, toussent, postillonnent sur les fruits et légumes.
Alors autant chez moi, pas de masque, ni pour les transmissions qui avec le beau temps se font sur la terrasse depuis un moment.
Mais dans les lieux publics je continue de le porter. Et on continue d'éviter les embrassades même avec la famille.
Vu le brassage de population que les vacances d'été vont occasionner, ça va être de pire en pire.


----------



## Catie6432 (8 Juillet 2022)

Si votre autotests est positif, le pcr ne pourra pas être négatif (mais le contraire est possible). 
Je suis passée par là fin mars. 
Mon mari m'a contaminée (symptômes plusieurs jours avant moi) suite à un déjeuner organisé par un client : 12 personnes, 8 covid quelques jours plus tard. 
Heureusement je n'ai contaminé aucun de mes accueillis : j'accueille masquée, aération, purificateur d'air et gel hydroalcoolique à gogo ... Bon c'est grâce à ça ou alors c'est un coup de chance ! 
J'espère que comme moi vous aurez des symptômes légers. Plus que mon mari qui a passé deux jours à l'hôpital pour surveillance. 
Mais c'est certain tout ira bien ! 🍀


----------



## Marine35 (8 Juillet 2022)

Nous étions de baptême samedi et dimanche et on se demande si ça ne vient pas de là. L’arrière grand-mère était cas contact, elle s’est fait tester et c’était négatif sinon elle ne serait pas venue. Un infirmier vient nous tester en fin de matinée ou début d’après-midi. J’ai pu prévenir une famille avant qu’ils arrivent mais j’ai un en accueil et la maman va arriver dès qu’elle peut quitter son travail


----------



## Marine35 (8 Juillet 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> Si votre autotests est positif, le pcr ne pourra pas être négatif (mais le contraire est possible).
> Je suis passée par là fin mars.
> Mon mari m'a contaminée (symptômes plusieurs jours avant moi) suite à un déjeuner organisé par un client : 12 personnes, 8 covid quelques jours plus tard.
> Heureusement je n'ai contaminé aucun de mes accueillis : j'accueille masquée, aération, purificateur d'air et gel hydroalcoolique à gogo ... Bon c'est grâce à ça ou alors c'est un coup de chance !
> ...


J’ai seulement des symptômes de rhino


----------



## Catie6432 (8 Juillet 2022)

Marine35 a dit: 


> J’ai seulement des symptômes de rhino


👍 Ouf ! Quelques jours de nez qui coule et un stock de mouchoirs en papier plus tard on en parlera plus !


----------



## Marine35 (8 Juillet 2022)

J’ai une maman qui me demande s’il existe une solution de remplacement pour la garde de son enfant, crèche ou autre. Je lui ai répondu que crèche ça me paraissait impossible mais éventuellement une AM disponible à condition d’en trouver une qui accepte. Je ne vois pas trop quoi lui répondre d’autre


----------



## Griselda (8 Juillet 2022)

Si tu as accueillis son enfant dans les 48h avant de savoir que tu étais positive, son enft est cas contact à risque, je sais que c'est ennuyeux mais mon conseil est que ces PE prennent ttes les précautions (port du masque, aération, vigilance ++ au moindre symptôme durant au moins 7 jrs) et donc si quelqu'un prends ta relève elle devrait etre mise au courant pour qu'elle prenne elle aussi toutes les précautions. Franchement mieux vaudrait qu'elle s'en charge elle même. A voir s'il est toujours possible qu'elle obtienne un arrêt pour garde d'enfant comme en début d'année, à voir avec son médecin?

Te concernant tu vas faire un test en pharmacie ou labo pour confirmer et pouvoir déclencher l'arrêt maladie, celui ci démarrera au 1er jour des symptômes déclarés, à défaut de symptômes ce sera à partir de la date du test officiel.

J'espère que ça ira pour toi et ta famille.


----------



## Griselda (8 Juillet 2022)

Voilà pourquoi je dis qu'au moindre symptomes, porter le masque toute la journée c'est une chance de plus d'épargner nos Loulous, ou s'épargner de nos Loulous selon qui a des symptomes.


----------

